# need help painting exposed muscle



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to be painting a spawn of chaos (the old metal one) soon but I just cant figure out a good way to paint the exposed muscle on it
all I know is that I want it to look wet, meaty, raw, and quite bloody


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

i would start with a brown base colour and work your way to flesh, then redden the section with successive glazes of red to give it a shinier effect. Much like the eldar avatar's bloody hand model, they used many layers of red to give it a glossy effect, or add some gloss varnish to your layers too, but the underlying flesh colour will give it a more believeable spin.


----------



## MuGGzy (Dec 28, 2008)

the way I did it was to just got with a dark red, then hit it with red or chestnut Ink to make deeper shades in the creases and then highlight with a brighter red


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Your inks are your best bet to make them look meety & raw. then like moo said hit it with a gloss coat but only on the muscle parts....in the past if you want skin i used Ogryn Flesh wash on 90% of the human skin colors and it turned out great.

What i would suggest is grab yourself a model with some skin on it and test it out first.


----------

